# usrt tb plate



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone no where to get one? I`ve checked snow performance and they no longer have it as an accessory to buy seperately. 
thanks in advanced


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

call USRT


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*

Integrated Engineering also sells them


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: usrt tb plate (GLIdriver14)*

I got mine from usrt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

